# Blood test advice



## godspeed1208 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Hi everyone, i'm about to start my first cycle and i would like to get a blood test done. Problem is i don't know what type of bloodtest i should go for or ask the doctor to check on etc. So can anyone tell me what is the blood be tested for related to taking steroids etc? This way i will know what to ask the clinic to check on the blood test... Thanks


----------



## Jj1 (Dec 3, 2015)

godspeed1208 said:


> > Hi everyone, i'm about to start my first cycle and i would like to get a blood test done. Problem is i don't know what type of bloodtest i should go for or ask the doctor to check on etc. So can anyone tell me what is the blood be tested for related to taking steroids etc? This way i will know what to ask the clinic to check on the blood test... Thanks


 You want lh,fsh,total test,free test,estradiol,creatinine,cholesterol,ast,alt,red blood count and glucose tested, there's a few other tests probably as well which could be helpful,I wouldn't go into a doctors and ask for them to test these though lol try and make a story up about low libido and not feeling right tired all the time and so on


----------

